# Thomas Tew Rum



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I had forgotten to really mention this amazing rum that my brother so graciously gifted me for my birthday back in September. Thomas Tew Rum is now being made back in my home state of Rhode Island and has rejuvinated an industry that once made Newport the rum capital of the New World. It's small batch, hand made rum made only from pure blackstrap molasses and water. Thomas Tew was a pirate in the 1600's, known as the "Rhode Island Pirate" for his famous pirateering from Newport to Bermuda and parts unknown...the name of the rum fits it's roots!

Let me tell you folks. This stuff is AWESOME! An old-world taste to it. Dry, with a pungent aroma and no fake crap in it. It's a Rum made for sipping and not drink making. Though, if you decided to use it for such things, it would be best used in something like a Dark and Stormy.

I highly recommend getting some of this precious spirit... if you can find it.

Here is a link to the website for Thomas Tew - Thomas Tew

CD


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

it looks pretty good...any idea of where I could get some?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

dj5213 said:


> it looks pretty good...any idea of where I could get some?


Dunno where or if it is around your parts, but check the website. They may have some info!

CD


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like a New England libation of which next time I'm there I will pick up a bottle. Thx for the tip!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good CD


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks great


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Whats a bottle of that go for?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Whats a bottle of that go for?


Travis, I believe around $30. Not bad price-wise.

CD


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Not bad at all. How do you think it compares to Ron Zacapa 23 Anos?


----------

